# Most Over/Under Rated Ski Resorts



## ss20 (May 10, 2013)

For overrated I'd go with Butternut.  Lousy terrain and one of the most popular in MA.  Other nominees?  I'm not going to give an underrated because I've never been to Saddelback


----------



## ScottySkis (May 10, 2013)

Roxury NY has underrated ski hill. Over rated I think MountainCreek with NYC people.


----------



## Conrad (May 10, 2013)

Underrated: Saddleback, although it isn't quite the hidden gem as it used to be.
For overrated, I would go with Killington and Sugarloaf. Yes they are some of the best ski areas in the East, but they aren't stand alone, top notch, in a different league like many people people make them out to be.


----------



## Edd (May 10, 2013)

Conrad said:


> For overrated, I would go with Killington.....



Uh oh....


----------



## andyzee (May 10, 2013)

For underrated, I'll go with Killington.


----------



## steamboat1 (May 11, 2013)

For VT.

Underrated- Smuggs

Overrated- Okemo


----------



## abc (May 11, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Over rated I think MountainCreek with NYC people.


Mountain Creek at least has the terrain potential, on days when it's not being over run, that is. More terrain than Camelback or Jack Frost, which are also equally over-run?

I would nominate Okemo instead for the overrated.


----------



## Gilligan (May 11, 2013)

andyzee said:


> For underrated, I'll go with Killington.


Once again, you speak the truth Mr. Zee. Especially on this board, Killington is the most underrated.

I also agree with some others that Okemo is the most overrated.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 11, 2013)

Underrated - Shawnee Peak, ME.  Doesn't have a whole lot of steep terrain, but the vertical there has really consistent pitch with minimal runout, there's some really well designed trails, excellent grooming and snowmaking.  

Overrated - Sugabush South.  Yes, I love Castlerock, Paradise, North Lynx area, the Mall and the trees.  It has a lot of great things to offer, but it also has some really bad run outs and traverses/congested connector trails and it also very much lacks good cruising terrain.  I won't go as far as saying North is better, but North does have much more consistent pitch and better fall line skiing over longer vertical.  My main reason for calling South over rated is because so few people ski North in comparison and I think many of them don't know what their missing.

Both - Killington.  Those who love the place WAY overrate it at an irrational level.  I understand why those who call it home want it to be successful, but I don't know of any mountain in the east that has such vocal fans cheering for their home mountain to be considered the best by all and want it to be the most popular ski area with a million people skiing there a season like the "old days". The fandome for the place is more similar to a city sports team than a ski area.  Those who dislike it, WAY underrate it an irrational level.  It really does have some kick ass terrain, well above NE average natural snowfall, obviously great snowmaking, bumps and it is Massive.  That size really is a big advantage on low crowd powder days.  Midweek or early/late season, I bet Killington tracks out slower than just about anywhere. 

The place really is awesome, but it's not _that awesome.  _


----------



## steamboat1 (May 11, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Overrated - Sugabush South.  Yes, I love Castlerock, Paradise, North Lynx area, the Mall and the trees.  It has a lot of great things to offer, but it also has some really bad run outs and traverses/congested connector trails and it also very much lacks good cruising terrain.  I won't go as far as saying North is better, but North does have much more consistent pitch and better fall line skiing over longer vertical.  My main reason for calling South over rated is because so few people ski North in comparison and I think many of them don't know what their missing.


Say what????

:blink:


----------



## abc (May 11, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Both - Killington. Those who love the place WAY overrate it at an irrational level. I understand why those who call it home want it to be successful, but I don't know of any mountain in the east that has such vocal fans cheering for their home mountain to be considered the best by all and want it to be the most popular ski area with a million people skiing there a season like the "old days". The fandome for the place is more similar to a city sports team than a ski area. Those who dislike it, WAY underrate it an irrational level. It really does have some kick ass terrain, well above NE average natural snowfall, obviously great snowmaking, bumps and it is Massive. That size really is a big advantage on low crowd powder days. Midweek or early/late season, I bet Killington tracks out slower than just about anywhere.


That sums it up perfectly, not just for Killington either. 

For everyone who consistantly chooses one mountain over the rest, it's because it live up to his/her expectation! No overrating at all. And if the rest of the world doesn't share it, then it's underrated!  

I bet even for the consensus over Okemo, for a family with a couple of early intermediate who just want to cruise on well groomed wide avenues, the place is perfect! The fact the rest of the "hard core" skiers of AZ'ers not going there only means it's ... underrated! :roll:


----------



## deadheadskier (May 11, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Say what????
> 
> :blink:



Okay

well, what's your point of contention.  what do you disagree with me on?


----------



## marcski (May 11, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Okay
> 
> well, what's your point of contention.  what do you disagree with me on?



Sounds like to sum up your post, North is underrated.


----------



## Edd (May 11, 2013)

marcski said:


> Sounds like to sum up your post, North is underrated.



Definitely agree with him on that. No-brainer.


----------



## andyzee (May 11, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Underrated -
> 
> Both - Killington.  Those who love the place WAY overrate it at an irrational level.  I understand why those who call it home want it to be successful, but I don't know of any mountain in the east that has such vocal fans cheering for their home mountain to be considered the best by all and want it to be the most popular ski area with a million people skiing there a season like the "old days". The fandome for the place is more similar to a city sports team than a ski area.  Those who dislike it, WAY underrate it an irrational level.  It really does have some kick ass terrain, well above NE average natural snowfall, obviously great snowmaking, bumps and it is Massive.  That size really is a big advantage on low crowd powder days.  Midweek or early/late season, I bet Killington tracks out slower than just about anywhere.
> 
> The place really is awesome, but it's not _that awesome.  _



Some good points, some bad. I for one love it, do I rave about it, no. If it seems it at times, it's only because of all the vocal dislikes, just trying to be fair and give it a fair shake. Is it the best in the east, maybe, maybe not, depends on the day. Do I want it to be successful with a  million skier visits, not really, who likes a packed mountain and long lines. Oh, and I don't know any mountain in the east with so many vocal opponents


----------



## skiersleft (May 11, 2013)

Underrated - Gore = as good as many Vermont ski areas, but doesn't get the recognition. Arguably better than Whiteface.

Overrated - Hunter = Hardcore skiers seem to think its quite challenging and way better than Windham. It isn't as challenging as people claim, and it's not clearly better than Windham.


----------



## STREETSKIER (May 11, 2013)

I know what I'm missing ,dont agree mt Ellen has major runout    . Longer runs at south ! North has some decent cruising  but its all the same  ,its colder and less sun too !! Gets old quick ( for me)i like the park there keeps south safer  . See you at lp .!! If it weren't for tha silly slide brook chair it would have been sold years ago


----------



## xlr8r (May 11, 2013)

Overrated

JAY PEAK, yes I said it.  The trees are fantastic, but the trails usually suck.  The groomers are too narrow for the amount of traffic they get, leading them to always being scraped off.  The place is so windy that all the snow just gets blown off the trails, and a lot of the time the place is only half accessible because lifts are on windhold.

SUNDAY RIVER  Over reliance on their fantastic snowmaking, outdated lodges and lifts.  Gets compared to Killington a lot, but IMO is not nearly as good.  They seem to have won the Boston market, as everyone I know seems to vacation at Sunday River instead of places in Vermont, I don't quite get it

Underrated

BRETTON WOODS They might not have any steeps, but they do get a lot of snow so their glades typically ski very well.  The trails, while low angle do have a lot of character, unlike the trails at places like Okemo where every trail skis exactly the same.  

PICO  Often overlooked and driven by, but everyone who goes seems to have a great time.  One of the best places to be on a powder day.


----------



## andyzee (May 11, 2013)

xlr8r said:


> Overrated
> 
> JAY PEAK, yes I said it.  The trees are fantastic, but the trails usually suck.  The groomers are too narrow for the amount of traffic they get, leading them to always being scraped off.  The place is so windy that all the snow just gets blown off the trails, and a lot of the time the place is only half accessible because lifts are on windhold.
> 
> ...




Dead on. All points except Bretton woods, never been there.


----------



## steamboat1 (May 11, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Okay
> 
> well, what's your point of contention.  what do you disagree with me on?


Saying south lacks cruising terrain. Every thing off Gatehouse chair is a cruiser (Sleeper being my favorite). North Lnyx has a nice cruiser skiers right which is groomed most of the time (forget the name). Just about everything off Super Bravo is a cruiser with only a few exceptions & if you don't like the traverse over to Sleeper you can ride the Valley House chair. Actually I've spent the whole day riding just Valley House the area has so much to offer. Talk about a long cruiser with sustained pitch covering a lot of vertical take Jester off Heavens Gate into the miriad of cruisers off Super Bravo. Even Castle Rock run over at Castle Rock is an excellent cruiser if you are lucky enough to hit it after it receives one of it's rare groomings.

Run outs there are a couple but none that compare to the long run out under the lower chair at Mt. Ellen. As for congestion Downspout down to Heavens Gate can be congested but if you know the mountain there are several other ways to get there that see relatively little traffic. As for the traverse from Super Bravo over to Valley House like I said ride Valley House if you don't like it & plan on skiing that area.

Lincoln Peak area has plenty of terrain available for all ability levels. To say it's over rated because you feel Mt. Ellen is under rated makes no sense. That's like saying Stowe is over rated because Smuggs is under rated. I will admit that one of my favorite cruisers in all New England is Elbow into North Way or Which Way at Mt. Ellen but that takes nothing away from the terrain at Lincoln.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 11, 2013)

We have different definitions of Cruisers if you consider the terrain off of Gate House cruising terrain.  I find the pitch there to be rather flat and boring.  Super Bravo trails all result in the bad run out back to the base of the lift.  Best cruising terrain at Sugarbush is off the North Ridge lift IMO.  Inverness offers great consistent pitch as well. The run out at Mt. Ellen is pretty much avoidable because there's little point in skiing to the base other than heading over to Inverness if you don't want to use the upper traverse.  I disagree that the other options other than Downspout don't see much traffic.  They're not as bad, but they all can get skied off pretty quickly on the weekends. 

This all said, I don't dislike South.  Far from it.  I just think people overfluff how good it is compared to North.  I guess it works out in my favor.  I probably spend 60% of my time at North vs. South due to the lesser traffic and resultant better snow surfaces.


----------



## abc (May 11, 2013)

It's easy to identify underrated, but overrated? It really depends on your perspective. In reality, few places are overrated to ALL groups. 

Example:


xlr8r said:


> Overrated
> 
> JAY PEAK, yes I said it. *The trees are fantastic*, but the trails usually suck. The groomers are too narrow for the amount of traffic they get, leading them to always being scraped off. The place is so windy that all the snow just gets blown off the trails, and a lot of the time the place is only half accessible because lifts are on windhold.


The trees alone, defines Jay Peak and is more than enough for many of us!!!



> Underrated
> 
> BRETTON WOODS They might not have any steeps, but they do get a lot of snow *so their glades typically ski very well*. The trails, while low angle do have a lot of character, unlike the trails at places like Okemo where every trail skis exactly the same.


For much less quantity and variety of trees, Bretton Woods is underrated while Jay is overrated?


I believe the under or over rated image, has more to do with the marketing than with the physical aspect of the mountain. 

Jay market its trees and amount of snow. So it's overrated because the snow got blown clear off the trails (into the trees)! Bretton Woods ONLY market to the family about their ego boosting low angle trails but doesn't advertise it's glades AT ALL. So those who found the glades love it. And even though it's not quite as good as Jay, it's nonetheless underrated.


----------



## Conrad (May 11, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Both - Killington.  Those who love the place WAY overrate it at an irrational level.  I understand why those who call it home want it to be successful, but I don't know of any mountain in the east that has such vocal fans cheering for their home mountain to be considered the best by all and want it to be the most popular ski area with a million people skiing there a season like the "old days". The fandome for the place is more similar to a city sports team than a ski area.  Those who dislike it, WAY underrate it an irrational level.  It really does have some kick ass terrain, well above NE average natural snowfall, obviously great snowmaking, bumps and it is Massive.  That size really is a big advantage on low crowd powder days.  Midweek or early/late season, I bet Killington tracks out slower than just about anywhere.
> 
> The place really is awesome, but it's not _that awesome.  _



Exactly! I don't know many actual fans so I can't say whether the average Killington skier overrates it, but the people on AZ definitely hype it up way more than it should be.


----------



## Conrad (May 11, 2013)

xlr8r said:


> Overrated
> SUNDAY RIVER  Over reliance on their fantastic snowmaking, outdated lodges and lifts.  Gets compared to Killington a lot, but IMO is not nearly as good.  They seem to have won the Boston market, as everyone I know seems to vacation at Sunday River instead of places in Vermont, I don't quite get it



I am a big Sunday River fan, but you  definitely make a great case. For a classic ski vacation mountain, there are better places.


----------



## steamboat1 (May 11, 2013)

Killington is over rated because Pico is under rated...


----------



## phin (May 11, 2013)

Overrated: Sunday River - I get extremely bored on these hills.  However, Jordan Bowl and Oz have a few great runs but it just falls short if the hype for me.

Underrated: Eaton Mountain - Ha!


----------



## steamboat1 (May 11, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> We have different definitions of Cruisers if you consider the terrain off of Gate House cruising terrain.  I find the pitch there to be rather flat and boring.  Super Bravo trails all result in the bad run out back to the base of the lift.
> Best cruising terrain at Sugarbush is off the North Ridge lift IMO.  Inverness offers great consistent pitch as well. The run out at Mt. Ellen is pretty much avoidable because there's little point in skiing to the base other than heading over to Inverness if you don't want to use the upper traverse.


I guess we have to agree to disagree. Gate House is cruising terrain, don't know what else you'd call it. Besides that's only one of many cruisers I mentioned at Lincoln. You complain about the short run out at the bottom of Super Bravo then go on to suggest that the way to avoid the long run out under the lower chair at Ellen is to take the long upper traverse over to Inverness, doesn't make much sense to me. North Ridge chair at Ellen basicly has two cruisers off the top then opens up more down lower off one of them, the other goes to the base of the summit chair not offering much vertical. Two cruisers don't make it a top cruising mountain. Inverness is nice but I'd argue Valley House alone offers more cruising terrain. Mt. Ellen is nice & is under rated but to suggest Lincoln is over rated because of that is wrong in my opinion.

edit: lower FIS is a great cruising trail but the traverse back to the ski area at the bottom is a killer. I'd love to see a lift & more trails cut in that area.


----------



## Cannonball (May 11, 2013)

Gonna go out on a limb with this one....
*Underrated:* 
Bretton Woods and Cranmore.  Both places have a major negative image because of their easy terrain, family focus, and lack of 'cool' factor.  But they really, really excel at what they do. AND they actually offer more fun than you might think for advanced skiers.  The clientele they bring almost guarantees good snow preservation, untouched tree lines, etc.  I'm not sure I'd head directly to Cranmore with a serious group of skiers, but if kids or beginners are in the mix I'd be happy to go there and find plenty of fun for myself while they feel comfortable.  And I actually do choose to go to Bretton Woods to find stashes when everyplace else is tracked out. 

*Overrated?* 
 I don't know, hard to knock anyone's fun spot.  If I had to pick one I'd say Attitash.  Not that too many people are overrating.  But I have a hard time finding any reason to like it at all.  The fact that a single person would buy a ticket there seems like overrating it.

MRG.  Has a mystique that outstrips the reality.  And like Forest Gump, "That's all I have to say about that"

*Both*: 
Loon.  For all the same reasons DHS gave for Killington.  The sheer number of people that go to Loon automatically makes it overrated.  On the other hand, hating it just because it's popular is pretty lame.  It does have fun terrain.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 11, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> I guess we have to agree to disagree. Gate House is cruising terrain, don't know what else you'd call it.[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] [/FONT]



Low intermediate and Beginner terrain.  The classification of Waterfall as a Black is bordering on Okemo trail ratings.  Most of Hot Shot is "green" pitched.



steamboat1 said:


> Mt. Ellen is nice & is under rated but to suggest Lincoln is over rated because of that is wrong in my opinion.



This is simple comparison logic. I'm not sure what's so difficult to understand. When comparing two things, if A is underrated compared to B, then B is overrated compared to A.  They go hand in hand.  When comparing two things, you can't have one without the other.


----------



## Edd (May 11, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> Gonna go out on a limb with this one....
> *Underrated:*
> Bretton Woods and Cranmore.  Both places have a major negative image because of their easy terrain, family focus, and lack of 'cool' factor.  But they really, really excel at what they do. AND they actually offer more fun than you might think for advanced skiers.  The clientele they bring almost guarantees good snow preservation, untouched tree lines, etc.  I'm not sure I'd head directly to Cranmore with a serious group of skiers, but if kids or beginners are in the mix I'd be happy to go there and find plenty of fun for myself while they feel comfortable.  And I actually do choose to go to Bretton Woods to find stashes when everyplace else is tracked out.
> 
> ...



Agree very much about Cranmore and BW.  I've had many sweet powder days between the two. 

I used to solidly dislike Attitash while ASC owned it but my attitude has changed during the Peak years. I don't love it but I keep going back. Not sure if I've changed or the mountain has but it's probably me. I've found something to like about every place I ski.


----------



## steamboat1 (May 11, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> This is simple comparison logic. I'm not sure what's so difficult to understand. When comparing two things, if A is underrated compared to B, then B is overrated compared to A.  They go hand in hand.  When comparing two things, you can't have one without the other.


I think Sugarloaf is over rated compared to Plattekill. What does one have to do with the other?


----------



## steamboat1 (May 11, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Low intermediate and Beginner terrain.  The classification of Waterfall as a Black is bordering on Okemo trail ratings.  Most of Hot Shot is "green" pitched.


This makes even less sense. I think everyone would agree Okemo is known as being a great cruising mountain. Sleeper & Sleeper Woods off Gate House are certainly not low intermediate/ beginner trails.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 11, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> I think Sugarloaf is over rated compared to Plattekill. What does one have to do with the other?



Then by default, you also believe Plattekill to be underrated compared to Sugarloaf.  

My suggestion of Lincoln Peak being overrated was only in comparison with Mt. Ellen.  It was not that I found the mountain overrated in general.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 11, 2013)

Jesus Christ steamboat1 are you getting paid to argue with me?  Looking for some sort of trophy that your opinion is better than mine?

I've stated my opinion.  You disagree.  It doesn't make my opinion wrong.  Is your job today to try and discredit my opinion?


----------



## steamboat1 (May 11, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Then by default, you also believe Plattekill to be underrated compared to Sugarloaf.
> 
> My suggestion of Lincoln Peak being overrated was only in comparison with Mt. Ellen.  *It was not that I found the mountain overrated in general*.


So why did you say Lincoln was over rated if you don't find it over rated in general. That is how this whole conversation started isn't it?


----------



## steamboat1 (May 11, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Okay
> 
> well, what's your point of contention.  what do you disagree with me on?


I thought you asked for my opinion.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 11, 2013)

Note to self, don't ask the opinion of those whose opinion you could care less about.


----------



## steamboat1 (May 11, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Note to self, don't ask the opinion of those whose opinion you could care less about.



And hurl insults when losing a conversation.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 11, 2013)

Losing a conversation?  :lol:

You really are going for the trophy aren't you?  :lol:

Get a grip steamboat1.  Our opinions differ.  There is no winner.  But, seeing how it's so important to you, I'll concede the win to you.  Feel better?


----------



## Cannonball (May 11, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> ...losing a conversation.



I love this concept!  Competitive conversationalsim.  How are conversations scored?


----------



## Nick (May 11, 2013)

We could compartmentalize this a little more ... What is over or under rated ... Snow conditions , difficulty, lift layout , etc


----------



## Loaf Nut (May 11, 2013)

*Overrated:* Stratton
I've never liked overall ratings for ski areas, since there are so many different types of skiers.  A flat or over-groomed ski area might be the best option for people who like to cruise.  I've had fun days at Mohawk, which has less pitch than my backyard, because it's laid back and stress free.  On the other hand, there are some ski areas that turn everything into a hassle, whether it's parking, lift lines, or finding a seat in the lodge.  In my opinion, Stratton is the worst offender on almost all accounts... 

*Underrated:* Whiteface, Berkshire East
If the goal is to relax with friends and get away from the craziness of the workweek, then Whiteface and BEast are almost always reliable, as long as there's some natural snow.  I would've said Saddleback a few years ago, but the weekend lines for the Rangeley Double have been frustrating the past few times I've been there.


----------



## bobbutts (May 11, 2013)

It all depends on what perspective I'm trying to answer the question from.  Take Loon and Cannon.  Look at the parking lots and crowds vs what each area offers in the real world and I'd say Loon is overrated and Cannon is underrated.  Then look at the forums here, people almost universally love Cannon and hate Loon, so reverse it.


----------



## gmcunni (May 12, 2013)

overrated - what you like

underrated - what i like


----------



## Rogman (May 12, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> overrated - what you like
> 
> underrated - what i like


Yeah, that about nails it. 

*Over rated:*
Sugarloaf: Don't get me wrong, great mountain, love it. However, pretty much everything below the fold in the map is a pretty flat runout (although there are some gems). The lift infrastructure is old and antiquated. Needs a peak lift up the old Gondi line with a midstation. Bracket Basin might be the most over-hyped glade on the planet. Great self contained apres scene. Well, except for the aptly named Gypettos, they've short poured me too many times for it to be an accident.

Stowe: Again, another great mountain, but Geeze Louise. To be fair, I guess the good stuff is "off piste" (and for Steux you really have to use that term) and I certainly don't know the terrain. I wish I did, I admit I'd probably feel differently. 

I will continue to ski both mountains, so what does it really matter anyway?
*
Underated:*
Wildcat: Great terrain, super fast quad, nice view of Mt Washington and Tux when you feel like resting. Nice vibe. I hope Peaks doesn't mess too much with it. 

*As for Killington:*
I can see why people hate it/love it. It's a mountain you really need to know to appreciate. There's a bit of chicken and egg thing: In order to know it, you have to ski it a lot. In order to like it enough to ski it a lot you have to know it. In the end, not the best at anything, but top 2 or 3 in a lot of things.


----------



## drjeff (May 12, 2013)

bobbutts said:


> It all depends on what perspective I'm trying to answer the question from.  Take Loon and Cannon.  Look at the parking lots and crowds vs what each area offers in the real world and I'd say Loon is overrated and Cannon is underrated.  Then look at the forums here, people almost universally love Cannon and hate Loon, so reverse it.



Exactly! What's overrated for a good chunk of the AZ regulars probably is underrated by the masses who account for the majority of annual skier/rider visits. And what the masses think overrated is likely underrated by the AZ regulars. 

Its all perspective

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## gregnye (May 12, 2013)

*Over Rated (medium sized ski area in NH)
*
Gunstock: why do people obsess over this place???? I went there once thinking that it was at least the same amount of vertical as my home mountain, Waterville. I found soo much run out that I was unimpressed. Yes, the Panorama Express may be the 3rd _longest_ lift in the Northeast--but that doesn't mean it has the most _vertical_--thats what matters! The views were great though, but no, I'll stick to my mountainous part of New Hampshire if you please, and you can take those lakes anyday!

*Underrated (medium sized ski area in NH)
*
Definitely Ragged Mountain!! Much, Much better than Gunstock or Sunapee, has similar vertical and is less crowded!


----------



## gregnye (May 12, 2013)

For out west...

*Overrated 
*
Deer Valley, The Canyons, Beaver Creek

All these places really should not even be up on the "top ski resort list" every year near Whistler and Vail---They have little to/no bowls--that is what matters in a western ski area!!

*Under rated:*

Copper Mountain:  I always debate over whether I like this place better than Vail!! Its way cheaper but yet still has fast lifts (looking at you Loveland), good cruising terrain on the tree portion (looking at you vail), is easy to get to every part of the mountain (looking at you Breckenridge).

It also has that epic poma lift that goes up the ridge and then you can sneak to the back side with some awesome old double chairs without safety bars. It also has the best mid mountain lodge.

Oh yah, and the trail names are puns: like "treble cliff" and other funny things like that (I'm such a nerd lol :wink


----------



## jaytrem (May 12, 2013)

gregnye said:


> For out west...
> 
> *Overrated
> *
> Deer Valley, The Canyons, Beaver Creek



For the Aplinezone type person, I always thought of Beaver Creek as underrated.  Some members are totally repulsed by  the village with it's fancy escalators.  However, once you're past them it's got some real nice terrain that doesn't get tracked out very fast (I assume that's due to it's groomer loving clientele).  But yeah, no real bowls.


----------



## Conrad (May 12, 2013)

jaytrem said:


> For the Aplinezone type person, I always thought of Beaver Creek as underrated.  Some members are totally repulsed by  the village with it's fancy escalators.  However, once you're past them it's got some real nice terrain that doesn't get tracked out very fast (I assume that's due to it's groomer loving clientele).  But yeah, no real bowls.



I think the ticket price alone is reason to call Beaver Creek overrated.


----------



## ss20 (May 12, 2013)

How about MRG skiers trade with Beaver Creek's?  I'd pay to see what would happen.


----------



## drjeff (May 12, 2013)

Conrad said:


> I think the ticket price alone is reason to call Beaver Creek overrated.



Their Birds of Prey section of the mountain is some legit terrain for sure - Heck just the fact alone that one of the worlds best downhill tracks is there says plenty about it. And while not continuous, any mountain with over 4k vertical feet (and by the time you factor in the verts you'd end up adding from riding either of the 2 lifts you'd need to take to ski/ride from the summit to the base of Bachelor Gulch - you're close to 5k of descended verts!) warrants some solid credibility by most any standard.

 True BC is lacking in the bowl department, but if you want bowls Vail is about 10 minutes up I-70 and is ski/rideable on most lift ticket options sold at BC. I doubt that most anybody would find Vail's back bowls overrated

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ScottySkis (May 12, 2013)

ss20 said:


> How about MRG skiers trade with Beaver Creek's?  I'd pay to see what would happen.



Beaver Creek was my favorite part of my Vail experience. It was my first trip out west so I was willing to spend money on that trip.


----------



## drjeff (May 12, 2013)

gregnye said:


> For out west...
> 
> *Overrated
> *
> ...



Personally I'd put Deer Valley and the Canyons into the underrated category, especially for advanced and experts ONCE THEY HAVE A FEW DAYS ON THE HILL THERE - I'll 100% grant you that if you've only got a couple of days on the hill at either of them that they can annoy/frustrate some advanced/experts. Once you get familiar with the MULTIPLE pods of "good" terrain at both mountains and how their elevation and exposure play into the mix, you can easily find some great steeps, bowls, trees and chutes that don't get nearly the "powder pressure" that terrain in Little Cottonwood Canyon gets because of the combo of the vast size of both areas and their more typical clientele

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## gregnye (May 12, 2013)

Conrad said:


> I think the ticket price alone is reason to call Beaver Creek overrated.



Yes, Vail itself is less expensive and you have more bowl skiing there!


----------



## ADKme (May 13, 2013)

skiersleft said:


> Underrated - Gore = as good as many Vermont ski areas, but doesn't get the recognition. Arguably better than Whiteface.



I second Gore.  Terrain for all, short lift lines everywhere but the Gondola, a TON of tree skiing (excellent this year).  Gore may lack long, sustained steep runs, but you can make laps on the double diamonds off the Straight Brook Quad without much interruption.  On a powder day with decent coverage, I have no regrets getting off the Northway at Warrensburg rather than traveling to VT.


----------



## HowieT2 (May 13, 2013)

Let me chime in on the sugarbush debate.  LP does have groomers but they are spaced out more than north.  Whereas at north, you can lap most of the cruisers off the north ridge lift, at south the cruisers are divided off all the lifts.  so its more of 1 or 2 cruisers off each chair.  That's why I feel North skis more vertical/narrow and is better if you're looking to lap the cruisers.  Its not that south doesnt have the cruisers, its that they are spread out and divided by the lifts.  Also, since the spring fling lift is no more and the valley house double is slow/old, the snowball/spring fling/racers edge cruiser terrain is not conducive to doing laps.  That being said, I think they will have to replace the valley house double sooner rather than later, likely with a fixed grip triple, and that will make lapping that set of cruisers, more manageable.


----------



## SIKSKIER (May 13, 2013)

Underated:SIKSKIER
Uverated:The rest of you AZers.:flame:


----------



## dlague (May 13, 2013)

The idea of over and under rated is kind of bizarre!   My family skis all over New England and each ski area has its own unique quality!  Not everyone is an expert and not everyone is a beginner!  Most of us lie in the middle of those two.

I find that people who like a particular resort are focused on a specific type of skiing and will like a mountain because that is their strength.  For example:


When combining Trees and Powder – many like Jay Peak or Saddleback!  
I think those who like a bigger mountain feel and variety have a tendency to look at Killington, Sunday River and Sugarloaf.  
Those skiers that like to cruise groomers lean towards mountains like Waterville, Okemo and Bretton Woods.  
Those who like parks gravitate towards Stratton, Mount Snow or Loon.  
If you are looking for something a little more classic with terrain for most everyone then there are places like Ragged, Burke and Bolton Valley.  
If you are a family starting out then there is Cranmore, Pats Peak or Crotched!  If you want old school try MRG, Black Mountain NH, or Magic.

BTW – I am not saying these are the only reasons!

I could go on!  Do I have favorites – absolutely!  Are there places I dislike for one reason or another – absolutely!    So experience them all and I bet most of you can find something or some part of any mountain that they will like.  We skied 17 different mountains this year and many of them multiple times!  There were bad days and great days not because of the resort but the role weather plays!  But right now I would take the bad days hands down!

Overrated and underrated are determined the day I decide to go skiing and the deciding factor is who has the best deal for our family!  We do not like season passes since it locks you down to one mountain for the most part and we can ski 30-35 times per season for less than the cost of having season passes for all of us!    So if I can ski 70+ trials for under $35 or ski 100+ trials for $90 – it is a no brainer!

My two cents - So for this year from my experience (cost not considered) - Attitash was Overrated and Burke was Underrated!


----------



## 4aprice (May 13, 2013)

I would like to add my vote for Bretton Woods being underated.  Always had a good time there.  Nice to hear Cannonball say Cranmore is underated since its still on my to do list.  Loon and Waterville take a lot of bashing here but I like them too.  I should note that I only get to them late season after the crowds have gone home.  Gore is another that is underated.  

Okemo, Whiteface and Windham would be my overated list. The wife loves Okemo so I usually do get there.  Still waiting for that day at Whiteface that could change my mind.  Its an incredible mountain but has always been hard as a rock when I was there.  

Out west Big Cottonwood Canyon is really underated.  Love Solitude and Brighton.  The Park City Valley is overated in my opinion.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Conrad (May 13, 2013)

I compare Killington to the Vancouver Canucks. When the Canucks were rated the "most overrated team in the NHL," the Canucks couldn't believe it and were like, 'we won the President's Trophy, we made it to the Stanley Cup Finals, how can we be overrated?" Well that is actually the reason why. Because they are so good, they have everyone's attention and everyone will jump on even the smallest flaws. It doesn't help Killington's cause when everyone comes on here proclaiming that it is the "best mountain in the East" and it is "King of Spring" because everyone else is now looking at their home mountain and saying wait a minute, my mountain is just as good in that category. For an example, many Killington fans proclaimed Killington "King of Spring" the Monday after Sugarloaf and Sugarbush closed, which in my opinion is just asking for criticism. First of all, the slogan comes from Sugarloaf and secondly many people care more about quality (conditions, amount of terrain) than quantity (number of days open).

I am not a "vocal opponent" of Killington. I think it is a great ski area.
However, you might consider me a "vocal opponent" of people who state their opinions as facts about how Killington is the better than everyone else. If one were to say "Killington is the best in the East in my opinion," that is fine and I might say why I think my favorite mountain is the best. However, when people say "Killington is hands down the best in the East," I am going to go out there and say why I think they are wrong.

Maybe this post was uncalled for because there has actually been more discussion on Sugarbush than Killington. However, I am curious what people think.

No one is out there proclaiming a small ski area "overrated" and there is a reason why.


----------



## Gilligan (May 13, 2013)

Conrad said:


> Maybe this post was uncalled for because there has actually been more discussion on Sugarbush than Killington.


Yep. Physician, heal thyself.


----------



## Newpylong (May 13, 2013)

Underrated: Gore
Over: Okemo


----------



## SkiRaceParent (May 13, 2013)

Here's my take:

Underrated: Burke, Sugarloaf, Smuggler's Notch (note: nearly anything that's hard to get to without the fluffiness that the wine and cheese crowd requires these days)

Overrated: Loon, Cannon, Sunday River (note: I find that Loon is too crowded; Cannon has awfully slow lifts and the best runs require you to either freeze (cannonball chair) or ski on a single route nearly every run (tram) and Sunday River is like 5 gunstocks all laid out horizontally, none with anything worthy of going).


----------



## Conrad (May 13, 2013)

Gilligan said:


> Originally Posted by Conrad: Maybe this post was uncalled for because there has actually been more discussion on Sugarbush than Killington.
> Originally Posted by Gilligan: Yep.



The irony...
Alright, done with that, don't want to get into any back and forth battle since this thread is not about which ski areas are better.


----------



## snowmonster (May 13, 2013)

I have a different take on Sunday River. I actually think that it's underrated and some posts here have confirmed that for me. As far as I am concerned, there's more to it than what people see. Yes, it is short, does not have ridiculous steeps and has a lot of wide groomers. But, if this is all you see of this place, then you're just scratching the surface. I've always thought that the tree-skiing here is severely underrated. The off-the-map stuff is superb but, even if you don't know a local, there's still a lot of on-map stuff to keep things very interesting. I'm a glade hound and SR delivers the goods (when the snow fills in, of course). Sometimes, I'll just hit SR and be in the glades all day. It's a totally different resort when you see it from this perspective.


----------



## Edd (May 13, 2013)

snowmonster said:


> I have a different take on Sunday River. I actually think that it's underrated and some posts here have confirmed that for me. As far as I am concerned, there's more to it than what people see. Yes, it is short, does not have ridiculous steeps and has a lot of wide groomers. But, if this is all you see of this place, then you're just scratching the surface. I've always thought that the tree-skiing here is severely underrated. The off-the-map stuff is superb but, even if you don't know a local, there's still a lot of on-map stuff to keep things very interesting. I'm a glade hound and SR delivers the goods (when the snow fills in, of course). Sometimes, I'll just hit SR and be in the glades all day. It's a totally different resort when you see it from this perspective.



Could not agree more with this post.


----------



## Conrad (May 13, 2013)

Edd said:


> Could not agree more with this post.



Same with me.


----------



## dlague (May 13, 2013)

SkiRaceParent said:


> Here's my take:
> 
> Underrated: Burke, Sugarloaf, Smuggler's Notch (note: nearly anything that's hard to get to without the fluffiness that the wine and cheese crowd requires these days)
> 
> Overrated: Loon, Cannon, Sunday River (note: I find that Loon is too crowded; Cannon has awfully slow lifts and the best runs require you to either freeze (cannonball chair) or ski on a single route nearly every run (tram) and Sunday River is like 5 gunstocks all laid out horizontally, none with anything worthy of going).



Those are good picks!


----------



## dlague (May 13, 2013)

snowmonster said:


> I have a different take on Sunday River. I actually think that it's underrated and some posts here have confirmed that for me. As far as I am concerned, there's more to it than what people see. Yes, it is short, does not have ridiculous steeps and has a lot of wide groomers. But, if this is all you see of this place, then you're just scratching the surface. I've always thought that the tree-skiing here is severely underrated. The off-the-map stuff is superb but, even if you don't know a local, there's still a lot of on-map stuff to keep things very interesting. I'm a glade hound and SR delivers the goods (when the snow fills in, of course). Sometimes, I'll just hit SR and be in the glades all day. It's a totally different resort when you see it from this perspective.



We don't mind Sunday River - but the distance away makes it a one or two times and done resort!  I like to consider cost/value/distance into the equation!  Your points on the glades are intriguing - unfortunately we have been there 5 times over 4 years and never had good glade days!  Need better planning I guess.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 13, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Killington is over rated because Pico is under rated...



+ 1. 



steamboat1 said:


> I guess we have to agree to disagree. Gate House is cruising terrain, don't know what else you'd call it. Besides that's only one of many cruisers I mentioned at Lincoln. You complain about the short run out at the bottom of Super Bravo then go on to suggest that the way to avoid the long run out under the lower chair at Ellen is to take the long upper traverse over to Inverness, doesn't make much sense to me. North Ridge chair at Ellen basicly has two cruisers off the top then opens up more down lower off one of them, the other goes to the base of the summit chair not offering much vertical. Two cruisers don't make it a top cruising mountain. Inverness is nice but I'd argue Valley House alone offers more cruising terrain. Mt. Ellen is nice & is under rated but to suggest Lincoln is over rated because of that is wrong in my opinion.
> 
> edit: lower FIS is a great cruising trail but the traverse back to the ski area at the bottom is a killer. I'd love to see a lift & more trails cut in that area.



The Lower FIS I know is rarely groomed....and is usually au naturale, at least it was in the years I skied it. I would not call that a cruiser. 

And I would not say that Gatehouse is particularly a "cruiser" area.  Yes, there are one or two groomed routes and one off the top of North Lynx, but that does not really make it a cruiser area.  

I agree that Mount Ellen is underrated; Lincoln Peak is overrated IMHO. 

Burke is also underrated. 

As to west, I'd say that Loveland is underrated.


----------



## nanjil (May 13, 2013)

actually the river has great variety . The trails are short but the variety more than makes up for it. Peaks like oz are simply delightful. I ski the loaf also a lot. People keep on asking me which one I like better. My answer is they are totally different , I mean architecture of the places are different. The loaf is classic big mountain and the river is a collection of diverse bowls


----------



## snowmonster (May 13, 2013)

dlague said:


> We don't mind Sunday River - but the distance away makes it a one or two times and done resort!  I like to consider cost/value/distance into the equation!Your points on the glades are intriguing - unfortunately we have been there 5 times over 4 years and never had good glade days!  Need better planning I guess.



I'm the classic Sunday River daytripper. Three and a half hours one way is pretty standard for me. Then again, I should be a truck driver. This year was a great year to be in the glades. Even the ones that don't fill in too well filled in really well. I would give you a glades tour next season but, alas, there will be no next season for me at the River. 



thetrailboss said:


> As to west, I'd say that Loveland is underrated.



Agree. I also say that Deer Valley and the Canyons are underrated.


----------



## abc (May 13, 2013)

snowmonster said:


> I also say that Deer Valley and the Canyons are underrated.


Underrated? By whom? 

Both mountains are super-expensive. And I don't know about DV, Canyons are mobbed on weekends! Both are reasonably nice mountains but holy cow they're expensive (compare to the mountains in the Cottonwoods and rest of the state, hint: Snowbasin/Powder Moutain). For that alone, I'd say they're OVER rated!


----------



## drjeff (May 13, 2013)

abc said:


> Underrated? By whom?
> 
> Both mountains are super-expensive. And I don't know about DV, Canyons are mobbed on weekends! Both are reasonably nice mountains but holy cow they're expensive (compare to the mountains in the Cottonwoods and rest of the state, hint: Snowbasin/Powder Moutain). For that alone, I'd say they're OVER rated!



If you look at the cost of their day tickets, yup that's some big cash.  However, for that cash you get VERY efficient lift systems to quickly get you to some GOOD terrain that often because of what their "average" clientele wants doesn't get skied off nearly as quick as some of their neighbor resorts do. And in terms of "resort" amenities (and granted for some this IS a turn off) both are truly world class at the experience they give you when you're not clicked in to your bindings. For many, the total experience you get at DV or the Canyons is worth the extra $$ you fork over for the premium product they strive to offer



Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## abc (May 13, 2013)

drjeff said:


> For many, the total experience you get at DV or the Canyons is worth the extra $$ you fork over for the premium product they strive to offer


They're certainly "right" for some. But that doesn't make them "under" rated.

I ski Canyons a lot. Not because I perticularly like it but because I get buddy pass from my ... buddy! So I know the mountain. It's sprawling and difficult to get from one place to another. If you have a group of mixed ability, it's entirely impossible to keep together or, if part of your group wants to ski different terrain, impossible to meet up for lunch! 

About the amenity, hotels are rediculously expensive and, although you're "ski-in/ski-out", your have to deal with that silly gondola every morning, and put on battle gear to fight your way down at the end of the day! There're lots of amenity but it's far from "premium". 

Can't say so much about DV, only skied there a few times. I would say I'm underwhelmed as far as skiing goes. 

Both mountains have excellent resturants, but they're: 1) not always possible to find a table, 2) relatively expensive for the quality & quantity (even by NYC standard). Basically, it's above average for on-mountain food. But it comes with above average price tag too. 

It's not under rated even for the average folks, and only ok for the more hard core skier provided you have ways to get a deep discount, not "under" rated by any standard.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 13, 2013)

If I'm not mistaken, don't most people consider Snowbasin to have one of the most efficient lift systems around?  I'm sure there are numerous places that have just as good of a lift system as DV and strive to deliver the same quality product.  Deer Valley (as does Stowe in the East) doesn't charge the prices they do because they have something other places don't (in terms of a skiing product - not resort amenities), they charge what they do because that's what people are willing to pay.


----------



## Newpylong (May 13, 2013)

Agreed 100%. Place has a bad rap / isn't "core" enough. Place is really pretty sick to rip turns at. They have so many runs with good uninterrupted vert.



snowmonster said:


> I have a different take on Sunday River. I actually think that it's underrated and some posts here have confirmed that for me. As far as I am concerned, there's more to it than what people see. Yes, it is short, does not have ridiculous steeps and has a lot of wide groomers. But, if this is all you see of this place, then you're just scratching the surface. I've always thought that the tree-skiing here is severely underrated. The off-the-map stuff is superb but, even if you don't know a local, there's still a lot of on-map stuff to keep things very interesting. I'm a glade hound and SR delivers the goods (when the snow fills in, of course). Sometimes, I'll just hit SR and be in the glades all day. It's a totally different resort when you see it from this perspective.


----------



## abc (May 13, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> If I'm not mistaken, don't most people consider Snowbasin to have one of the most efficient lift systems around?


Snowbasin is the most underrated mountain around Salt Lake City for day skiing. But for its lack of on mountain lodging and lack of a "cool" town, it's off the radar for most vacationers. 

Of the Part City trio, each has its own nitch. So depends on what you're looking for, one might be above or below expectation, FOR YOU. 

Doesn't make any of them over or under rated on average.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 13, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> If I'm not mistaken, don't most people consider Snowbasin to have one of the most efficient lift systems around?  I'm sure there are numerous places that have just as good of a lift system as DV and strive to deliver the same quality product.  Deer Valley (as does Stowe in the East) doesn't charge the prices they do because they have something other places don't (in terms of a skiing product - not resort amenities), they charge what they do because that's what people are willing to pay.



Yes, Snowbasin is the only mountain that can host an Olympics and still not be on the radar for most folks.  We went up there last summer to scope it out.  From the road it actually reminds of the view of Stowe from the town and there is a long access road that has NOTHING on it to the resort.  The ski area has no base lodging at all and no real development.  The day lodges, however, are RIDICULOUSLY ornate.  The lifts are nice, the terrain looked legit from our gondola ride and they have a lot of snowmaking and a lot of good consistent pitched runs with little in terms of flats/runouts compared to Alta/Snowbird.  But as said, middle of nowhere for most folks.

And I think that Snowmonster's point was that Deer Valley's terrain is underrated and considered by many to be boring groomers.  But go beyond the corduroy and you will find....

Canyons: it is the ugly stepchild of the Park City resorts.  It was Park West and a relatively sleepy locals place until Les Otten came in.  He did some great things at other places, and he did a good job with lifts and putting money into it, but the layout is downright confusing and really cumbersome.  I agree that if you know how to navigate it and are patient you can get some good stuff.  Snowmonster and I liked it, but I did some recon beforehand.  The current ownership has really had to do a lot to fix what ASC did (or didn't) do right, but there are just some things that you can't really fix, like the fact that the base area sits higher than the lowest point of the resort so you have to either download, get to the "right" place to ski down, or ride a handle tow up out of the area on looker's right.


----------



## Smellytele (May 13, 2013)

Before planning a trip this past year to NY I never even heard of Gore or at least if I did I never even thought of it. then I went there and was impressed with the terrain (although the pod layout was a little wacky). So UNDERRATED.

People mention Saddleback as underrated but I wouldn't say that because I have never really heard anything but praise for the place and it lived up to it.

Most of the other places people have mentioned are not either over or under because people are always fighting for them one way or they other.


----------



## snoseek (May 13, 2013)

over (east)-
Sunnapee, Waterville, Attitash, most of southern VT


Under-  Smuggs, Saddleback, Burke


Over (west) Vail, Wasatch back

Under-Loveland (way less people, cheap beer, real people, more snow)
Kirkwood
Heavenly-gets lots of shit from all the cool kids. I'll show you long shots out of bounds that tracks up much slower than the rest of Tahoe. There is steep stuff to be found also. Tough place if you board or just want to lap chairs and ski the obvious.
Taos


----------



## EPB (May 13, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> People mention Saddleback as underrated but I wouldn't say that because I have never really heard anything but praise for the place and it lived up to it.



Great call as it pertains to this site at least.  I'd bet that the general consensus here is that Saddleback in the tier below the top NoVT areas with places like Cannon, Wildcat and Magic, which is about fair.

My addition to this list is Black Mountain (NH).  Some have mentioned Bretton Woods and Cranmore as being somewhat overrated, but assuming there's a couple feet of snow on the ground, I would be hard pressed to pass up Black for either of BW or Cranmore without very good reason.

As for Sunday River...  The place is quickly turning into the most overrated mountain mentioned so far now that everyone is coming out of the woodwork in its support :wink:.  In all seriousness, I've wondered what the place is like on a good mid-winder day when most of its stashes are filled in.  There are certainly some steep off-map sections across the resort, but I have never had a chance to experience the place for all its got.  The crowds and layout keep me from checking the place out very often and I tend to think of SR as a good early season option either before other places open, or when SR already has 200+ acres open by Christmas when most places in NH only have a couple top to bottom runs open.

I'd be curious to know what the place's natural off map offerings are like considering that SR does not get great snowfall and is not particularly well elevated (~165 inches and 900 to 3200 feet, respectively).  Its peripherals are hardly better than those of Attitash at ~150 inches and 600 to 2300 feet, respectively.  Does SR really get enough snow and have the ability to retain it long enough to ski off piste for a substantial amount of the season?


----------



## EPB (May 13, 2013)

snoseek said:


> over (east)-
> Sunnapee, Waterville, Attitash, most of southern VT



This isn't directed to you, specifically, but what makes Attitash so overrated?  It doesn't draw crowds like Sunapee, Waterville, Loon and Sunday River in the Boston market (with which I'm more familiar), and it doesn't get much attention on this forum.  In full disclosure, I learned to ski there and appreciate it for what it is: a mid-sized cruiser's mountain (too much grooming, IMO) with mediocre natural snowfall and above-average length runs.  

I don't think it deserves to be ranked particularly highly, nor do I think that it is.


----------



## snoseek (May 14, 2013)

eastern powder baby said:


> This isn't directed to you, specifically, but what makes Attitash so overrated?  It doesn't draw crowds like Sunapee, Waterville, Loon and Sunday River in the Boston market (with which I'm more familiar), and it doesn't get much attention on this forum.  In full disclosure, I learned to ski there and appreciate it for what it is: a mid-sized cruiser's mountain (too much grooming, IMO) with mediocre natural snowfall and above-average length runs.
> 
> I don't think it deserves to be ranked particularly highly, nor do I think that it is.



Not great snow, way overgroomed and annoying lift layout. The runs are good cruising and the place is far from flat. Definitely would rather ski there than Sunnapee but unless there's crazy weather or something I would keep driving to Wildcat every time. I know its not poular with posters on here


----------



## snowmonster (May 14, 2013)

abc said:


> Underrated? By whom?
> 
> Both mountains are super-expensive. And I don't know about DV, Canyons are mobbed on weekends! Both are reasonably nice mountains but holy cow they're expensive (compare to the mountains in the Cottonwoods and rest of the state, hint: Snowbasin/Powder Moutain). For that alone, I'd say they're OVER rated!



My criteria for over/underrated is not based on cost or off-hill amenities. Rather, it's a ski area's reputation versus how it actually skis. For DV, I expected wall to wall groomers but was surprised by its offerings off the Lady Morgan chair and the Daly Bowl. Pretty good actually. As for Canyons, I actually had low expectations of it based on what I had been hearing but again, there was a ton of great terrain to explore. We went on a holiday week and had entire pods to ourselves. Untracked deep powder runs with no competition almost. 

All this discussion has made me place Snowbasin on my to-do list.



eastern powder baby said:


> As for Sunday River...  The place is quickly turning into the most overrated mountain mentioned so far now that everyone is coming out of the woodwork in its support :wink:.  In all seriousness, I've wondered what the place is like on a good mid-winder day when most of its stashes are filled in.  There are certainly some steep off-map sections across the resort, but I have never had a chance to experience the place for all its got.  The crowds and layout keep me from checking the place out very often and I tend to think of SR as a good early season option either before other places open, or when SR already has 200+ acres open by Christmas when most places in NH only have a couple top to bottom runs open.
> 
> I'd be curious to know what the place's natural off map offerings are like considering that SR does not get great snowfall and is not particularly well elevated (~165 inches and 900 to 3200 feet, respectively).  Its peripherals are hardly better than those of Attitash at ~150 inches and 600 to 2300 feet, respectively.  Does SR really get enough snow and have the ability to retain it long enough to ski off piste for a substantial amount of the season?



In my experience, assuming that it's not a below average snow year (2012, for example), SR's glades start skiing nicely from late-January to mid-March. In some years, like this year, you can stretch that to late March. Heck, we were skiing off-map stuff on the western side of the resort when they had already stopped running the Jordan chair. Admittedly, the snowfall is not Northern Vermont-esque, but when they're good, they're great. As I said, you can spend an entire day in the trees up there. Ski the stuff that's on map first then poke around. The kids in the ski school know some of the best stashes.


----------



## Conrad (May 14, 2013)

snowmonster said:


> Ski the stuff that's on map first then poke around. The kids in the ski school know some of the best stashes.



That's because they have cut some of them. I've met some people at UMF who were involved with the Gould Academy ski teams and during the summer they went out and cut these stashes. I have also met someone who is particularly involved with cutting A.S. and other trails you wouldn't believe where. Maybe I can send you a message to let you know what I have been hearing.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 14, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> If I'm not mistaken, don't most people consider Snowbasin to have one of the most efficient lift systems around?  I'm sure there are numerous places that have just as good of a lift system as DV and strive to deliver the same quality product.  Deer Valley (as does Stowe in the East) doesn't charge the prices they do because they have something other places don't (in terms of a skiing product - not resort amenities), they charge what they do because that's what people are willing to pay.



They have great ( about  1.5  hour  from SLC) terrain, lifts, food is excellent and don't forget about the huge bathrooms( studio bedroom). I remember locals saying that a lot of people don't go because it so far from SLC ( A little more 1 hour) not far by our standards on east coast. Food was amazing!!! Olympic committee had a lot of money put into the mountain several years ago I hear.


----------



## skiadikt (May 14, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Both - Killington.  Those who love the place WAY overrate it at an irrational level. The fandome for the place is more similar to a city sports team than a ski area.  Those who dislike it, WAY underrate it an irrational level.



where were you the last 10 yrs or so when when every other thread turned into k bashing. the transformation this season has turned around most of the "whiners" and i guess made them fanboys (myself included). but i do agree it's both underrated and overrated. the issue of crowding for example is overrated. other than k1 and skye peak quad, we rarely wait on a liftline even on a saturday. i think it's like vail, when you're the biggest, of course you're gonna be overrated or have a lot of folks not liking you cause you're the biggest. 

haven't read the entire thread but out west would include beaver creek as underrated for the same reasons as deer valley. plenty of steeps & glades that barely get skied by the regular clientele. can find pow a day or two after a storm unlike vail which is tracked by noon.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 14, 2013)

skiadikt said:


> where were you the last 10 yrs or so when when every other thread turned into k bashing. the transformation this season has turned around most of the "whiners" and i guess made them fanboys (myself included). but i do agree it's both underrated and overrated.



I was right here.  I'm a veteran viewer of and participant in numerous K bashing threads.  :lol:  

I was speaking about the physical aspects of the ski area, not how it's managed now or historically.  It's a very polarizing ski area.  Many people tend to love it or hate it, hence the over/under rated thoughts.


----------



## snowmonster (May 14, 2013)

Conrad said:


> That's because they have cut some of them. I've met some people at UMF who were involved with the Gould Academy ski teams and during the summer they went out and cut these stashes. I have also met someone who is particularly involved with cutting A.S. and other trails you wouldn't believe where. Maybe I can send you a message to let you know what I have been hearing.


When I said "kids," I literally meant the little kids in the learn-to-ski school. You won't believe the wormholes that they ski through. SR has a lot of gardeners too.

I would be interested to know what you've been hearing.


----------



## bobbutts (May 14, 2013)

I stayed right at the base at Attitash once, after the first day we drove to Wildcat.


----------



## KevinF (May 14, 2013)

gregnye said:


> *Under rated:*
> 
> Copper Mountain:  I always debate over whether I like this place better than Vail!! Its way cheaper but yet still has fast lifts (looking at you Loveland), good cruising terrain on the tree portion (looking at you vail), is easy to get to every part of the mountain (looking at you Breckenridge).
> 
> It also has that epic poma lift that goes up the ridge and then you can sneak to the back side with some awesome old double chairs without safety bars. It also has the best mid mountain lodge.



I like Copper for a variety of reasons.

As for Loveland and its slow lifts.  Yes, they're slow.  You can also find gobs of untracked powder there days after a storm without hiking or traversing forever to get to it.  Also, with a  summit elevation of almost 13,000 feet, I don't mind a slow ride up.  Lets you catch your breath a bit.


----------



## abc (May 14, 2013)

Scotty said:


> They have great ( about  1.5  hour  from SLC) terrain, lifts, food is excellent and don't forget about the huge bathrooms( studio bedroom). I remember locals saying that a lot of people don't go because it so far from SLC ( A little more 1 hour) not far by our standards on east coast. Food was amazing!!! Olympic committee had a lot of money put into the mountain several years ago I hear.


When there're so many other mountains within easy driving distance, Snowbasin had to offer something above and beyond for people to go for a longer drive! 

To me, its lack of crowds is a major appeal. We pulled into the parking area at 9:30 on a Saturday mid-season, we got to park at the 2nd row from the lodge! Now that's "quiet" by ANY standard! 

Other than that, the terrains are good but not outstanding. Most lifts are fast and lines non-existing which is good. Except that is, the little cabin gondola which serves the expert terrain does have a bit of a line. Still, it's the lack of crowd that makes Snowbasin standout. 

Oh, and the low price too.

(Snowbasin's competing with Solitude, Brighton, Powder Mountain, all of them un-crowded and low key, some has better snow record, or shorter drives.)



snowmonster said:


> My criteria for over/underrated is not based  on cost or off-hill amenities. Rather, it's a ski area's reputation  versus how it actually skis. For DV, I expected wall to wall groomers  but was surprised by its offerings off the Lady Morgan chair and the  Daly Bowl. Pretty good actually. As for Canyons, I actually had low  expectations of it based on what I had been hearing but again, there was  a ton of great terrain to explore. We went on a holiday week and had  entire pods to ourselves. Untracked deep powder runs with no competition  almost.


You're looking at Canyons and DV using east coast standards so they far exceed your expectation. By SLC standard, Canyon and DV are really nothing special both in terrain and snow record. 

Canyon in particular, is really a bunch of small ridges thrown together. Short vert as a result. Also, most of its terrains are more advance intermediate, a bit shy on advance & expert terrain. Not usually an issue for me since I'm often there for short 3-4 day trip  so huffing and puffing at the altitude the whole time. But if I'm there  for a week, I might find it a bit limiting.

So it'll exceed your expectation only if you expect it as a minor league  mountain. But it's day lift prices are major league prices. That's why I  don't believe it's underrated at all. At best, justifiably pricy for a second tier mountain. At worst,  overrated (or over-priced for the goods offered). 

That said, it's great for families. For them, it's priced/rated correctly. Just not underrated


----------



## laxski (May 15, 2013)

Well I own a place at Mt Snow but last Friday stopped by and got my gear thru the Top Down on the Jeep and drove to Killington.The weather on May 10th was 72 and Sunny  and was able to Ski spring bumps on Superstar for 5 hours while occasionally stopping for a beverage at the umbrella bar.Had not been there in 13 years but what a Great Day so in my opinion this part of K is way underrated


----------



## MadMadWorld (May 15, 2013)

snowmonster said:


> When I said "kids," I literally meant the little kids in the learn-to-ski school. You won't believe the wormholes that they ski through. SR has a lot of gardeners too.
> 
> I would be interested to know what you've been hearing.



Amazing to watch them fearlessly goes through those small spaces. I just smile and shake my head. I wish I had half the courage that some of these kids do!


----------



## deadheadskier (May 15, 2013)

bobbutts said:


> I stayed right at the base at Attitash once, after the first day we drove to Wildcat.



Was it because of conditions?

I skied Attitash this year for the first time since the mid-80s.  I had very low expectations.  I was pleasantly surprised.  Steepest trail terrain in the MWV if not all of New Hampshire.  The runs there are pretty long and many had great character.  They had a ton of trails that were ungroomed with decent bumps even though it had been a couple of weeks since the most recent storm.  I didn't really mind the summit triple all that much.  I found it similar to the FG Quad at Burke, long for sure, but not painfully slow a la a Spear Mountain Triple at Ragged. 

For me, I'd put Attitash in the "Underrated" category......at least on Alpinezone.  It might be the least discussed Northeastern Mountain over 1500 vertical feet on these forums.  I'm really looking forward to having a pass there next season.  I'll probably spend more time at Wildcat, but I definitely want to get in a good amount of time at Attitash to see what it has to offer in the woods.


----------



## snoseek (May 16, 2013)

^^^^

As far as that triple is concerned I could roll one up, smoke it, get the munchies, make a sandwich and be totally straight by the offload


You're right though, the trails are plenty steep. As I remember they groom heavily. Maybe some of that has changed with peaks?


----------



## ScottySkis (May 16, 2013)

snoseek said:


> ^^^^
> 
> As far as that triple is concerned I could roll one up, smoke it, get the munchies, make a sandwich and be totally straight by the offload
> 
> ?



Another great thing that I have done at Platty, slow chairs are awesome for this, although I always come down after I eat my munchies unfortunate.


----------



## gregnye (May 16, 2013)

snoseek said:


> ^^^^
> 
> As far as that triple is concerned I could roll one up, smoke it, get the munchies, make a sandwich and be totally straight by the offload
> 
> ...



Hint: Always take the "Top Notch Double Chair"  It runs slightly faster and is actually better!


----------



## xwhaler (May 16, 2013)

gregnye said:


> Hint: Always take the "Top Notch Double Chair"  It runs slightly faster and is actually better!



How often does that chair actually run? I grew up skiing Attitash during high school/college...my parents had a condo 1 mile from the base from 1998-2006. I probably have 125 days logged at Attitash and can remember that chair running only a handful of times. I agree with you that it's not a bad option to avoid the Summitt triple...you can't ski Humphrey's Ledge or Wilfred's Gawm (one of the best trails on the mtn) however.

DHS I think you will like it...Attitash is high speed groomer heaven with good continuous vertical. Some decent low angle trees off the Abenaki chair and some steeper trees off Wandering Skis on Bear that are fun.


----------



## hammer (May 16, 2013)

snoseek said:


> ^^^^
> 
> As far as that triple is concerned I could roll one up, smoke it, get the munchies, make a sandwich and be totally straight by the offload
> 
> ...



When I went there in January most trails were groomed...which was a good thing since the ungroomed was practically bulletproof.  Was a day when the blacks skied easier than the blues and it was good to have sharp edges.


----------



## bobbutts (May 16, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Was it because of conditions?


Well it was a long time ago and I remember Wildcat had more snow than Attitash, but the big factor was Wildcat Express vs. Summit Triple.  Bear Peak and a few quads exist at Attitash now that didn't then, so maybe things would be different.


----------



## Conrad (May 16, 2013)

xwhaler said:


> How often does that chair actually run? I grew up skiing Attitash during high school/college...my parents had a condo 1 mile from the base from 1998-2006. I probably have 125 days logged at Attitash and can remember that chair running only a handful of times. I agree with you that it's not a bad option to avoid the Summitt triple...you can't ski Humphrey's Ledge or Wilfred's Gawm (one of the best trails on the mtn) however.



They should do "Top Notch Tuesdays" or something like that. Since it really isn't worth riding the triple unless you want to do the one or two runs you can get to off of the top.


----------



## bigbog (May 16, 2013)

cannonball said:


> i love this concept!  Competitive conversationalsim.  How are conversations scored?



lol....


----------



## EPB (May 16, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> I skied Attitash this year for the first time since the mid-80s.  I had very low expectations.  I was pleasantly surprised.  Steepest trail terrain in the MWV if not all of New Hampshire.  The runs there are pretty long and many had great character.  They had a ton of trails that were ungroomed with decent bumps even though it had been a couple of weeks since the most recent storm.  I didn't really mind the summit triple all that much.  I found it similar to the FG Quad at Burke, long for sure, but not painfully slow a la a Spear Mountain Triple at Ragged.
> 
> For me, I'd put Attitash in the "Underrated" category......at least on Alpinezone.  It might be the least discussed Northeastern Mountain over 1500 vertical feet on these forums.  I'm really looking forward to having a pass there next season.  I'll probably spend more time at Wildcat, but I definitely want to get in a good amount of time at Attitash to see what it has to offer in the woods.



I'd tend to agree with Attitash being underrated as opposed to overrated on alpinezone, if nothing else, because of the reasons you cited and because it seems like people are suggesting that even hitting Cranmore or BW is a better MWV alternative.  For the record, I ski Attitash about half the time on a pair of 181 GS skis because of how few good bump options there are there.  It is most certainly a cruiser-first mountain, and perhaps one of the better mountains for cruising terrain given the low capacity (and yes, its a long ride) triple chair and _relative _lack of crowds compared to any area in the East of its size and vert.  

I also tend to think they have a tendency to let the wrong trails bump up i.e. trails with no real double fall line and then leave the more interesting potential bump runs to get groomed out every night.  The snowfall and quality isn't the best at 600 to 2300 feet, but I've found that the near due north exposure allows Attitash to preserve snow much better than one might expect.  My biggest complaint with the trees is that the developed runs tend to be exclusively on the bottom half of the mountain, save the one off of Wandering Skis.  There are a few fairly obvious upper mountain off map glades that come to mind though. If you want the snow / classic NE terrain, Wildcat will still be a far superior option.

Enjoy the season pass there, though. I've had about 20 there in my lifetime.  The pass is a great option for those in the Seacost area, as I can make it to Attitash from Portsmouth in a hair under 2 hours.


----------



## catskills (May 19, 2013)

Plattekill can be BOTH overrated and underrated.  If it hasn't snowed in weeks Plattekill can be *overrated* with not much to show for your efforts to get there.  On the other hand Plattekill can be extremely *underrated* for two days after a 24+  inch powder dump when you would  swear you were out west after paying $400+ airfare and $80+ a lift ticket skiing un-tracked powder all day and the next.


----------



## andyzee (May 19, 2013)

catskills said:


> Plattekill can be BOTH overrated and underrated.  If it hasn't snowed in weeks Plattekill can be *overrated* with not much to show for your efforts to get there.  On the other hand Plattekill can be extremely *underrated* for two days after a 24+  inch powder dump when you would  swear you were out west after paying $400+ airfare and $80+ a lift ticket skiing un-tracked powder all day and the next.



I was tempted to go with Platty as well, just uncertain about it recently. I've always been the first to yell praise for this mountain. Bu lately they've changed quite a bit, IMO, from what they were a few years ago. Granted, for financial purposes they have, but then for me, it's just not the same place anymore.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 19, 2013)

andyzee said:


> I was tempted to go with Platty as well, just uncertain about it recently. I've always been the first to yell praise for this mountain. Bu lately they've changed quite a bit, IMO, from what they were a few years ago. Granted, for financial purposes they have, but then for me, it's just not the same place anymore.



I see your point, and yes I seen the lodge crowed with people and family of ski kids but the slopes are still empty compared to any other area,close by on a weekend.


----------



## andyzee (May 19, 2013)

Scotty said:


> I see your point, and yes I seen the lodge crowed with people and family of ski kids but the slopes are still empty compared to any other area,close by on a weekend.



So, do you consider it overrated or underrated. For me, up until three years ago it was underrated, now I'm not so sure.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 19, 2013)

andyzee said:


> So, do you consider it overrated or underrated. For me, up until three years ago it was underrated, now I'm not so sure.



For mass population I still considered it under rated, but more people are going which over all is good other wise they could end up like so many closed hills, and I don't want that. I think their on a learning curve with the more visitors they get and hopefully they learn soon how to keep up.


----------



## andyzee (May 19, 2013)

Scotty said:


> For mass population I still considered it under rated, but more people are going which over all is good other wise they could end up like so many closed hills, and I don't want that. I think their on a learning curve with the more visitors they get and hopefully they learn soon how to keep up.




Agreed, it's just that I miss the Plattekill of old, even though I do realize they need to move ahead.


----------



## x10003q (May 20, 2013)

andyzee said:


> Agreed, it's just that I miss the Plattekill of old, even though I do realize they need to move ahead.



What do you miss?


----------



## andyzee (May 20, 2013)

x10003q said:


> What do you miss?



Believe it or not, their snow making capacity. They had less before so when you hit it on a good day, it was good due to the fact it was natural snow. Their policy where the half the mountain was left ungroomed, still may be true but I find they groom the whole mountain more. Prices have increased a hefty % IMO.  Don't get me wrong, still like the place and I can understand them moving forward, but still miss the old Platty.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 20, 2013)

andyzee said:


> Believe it or not, their snow making capacity. They had less before so when you hit it on a good day, it was good due to the fact it was natural snow. Their policy where the half the mountain was left ungroomed, still may be true but I find they groom the whole mountain more. Prices have increased a hefty % IMO.  Don't get me wrong, still like the place and I can understand them moving forward, but still miss the old Platty.



They usually have good deals through liftopia.com This pass season Some of times I went especially after the big X mas snow I to was expecting great conditions, but it wasn't so as good as what I was expecting especially after couple feet of natural feel that week.


----------



## steamboat1 (May 21, 2013)

Scotty said:


> They usually have good deals through liftopia.com This pass season Some of times I went especially after the big X mas snow I to was expecting great conditions, but it wasn't so as good as what I was expecting especially after couple feet of natural feel that week.



I got it.

No translation necessary.


----------



## canobie#1 (Jul 20, 2013)

I'd say 
Underrated: Ragged Mountain, Mount Abram
Ragged is just a great place with friendly locals, a six pack, great ski school and kick ass glades.  Plus, NO LINES! 
And the waffle cabin!
Mount Abram is an awesome place with good steeps, no lines, nice people and a relaxed setting.  It's a nice get a way from waiting in lines down the road.

Overatted:  Mount snow, Attitash and Bretton Woods.
Mount Snow just simply sucks.
Attitash has a terrible lay out with walking everywhere and no high speed to the summit.
Bretton isn't even that big.  The stuff all there trails together and there all short and flat.  The couple good things are the high speeds and glades.  
But only one, crowded lodge!


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 20, 2013)

canobie#1 said:


> I'd say
> Underrated: Ragged Mountain, Mount Abram
> Ragged is just a great place with friendly locals, a six pack, great ski school and kick ass glades.  Plus, NO LINES!
> And the waffle cabin!
> ...


Mountable has some great glades and expert stuff on Northern Face.


----------



## Smellytele (Jul 22, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Mountable has some great glades and expert stuff on Northern Face.



Mountable? Is that the mountain that only has rear entries for rentals?


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 22, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> Mountable? Is that the mountain that only has rear entries for rentals?



Yes lol, I meant MountSnow.


----------



## dlague (Jul 22, 2013)

canobie#1 said:


> I'd say
> Underrated: Ragged Mountain, Mount Abram
> Ragged is just a great place with friendly locals, a six pack, great ski school and kick ass glades.  Plus, NO LINES!
> And the waffle cabin!
> ...



I agree for the most part!  However, Ragged will remain under-rated due to the Spear Triple.  Some of the best trails are there and the chair is really slow!  The 6 pack is awesome!

I agree with you on Attitash - tried it for the first time this past season and the fastest chair takes you a little over half way up and the trails between bear peak and Attitash are tough and flat.

Mount Snow is limited in expert terrain but not a bad cruising hill - their Park Rocks though!  Several trails with both man-made and natural obstacles.

Bretton is great for beginners, ok for intermediate and not very good for advanced - expert!  Then again, I think they are shooting for the family crowd.  And YES their lodge is ridiculously crowded!  Their woods are OK but nothing to write home about!

My pick for over-rated - Sunapee - it is over crowded, act like they are bigger then they are, one wrong turn and you are in the sun bowl taking a slow chair back up, do not like the flats run out section at the bottom and the season pass rates are ridiculous.

My pick for under-rated - Saddleback, Wildcat or Burke.  Saddle back is way out there, but has a really cool trails system that separates advanced skiers from beginner/intermediate.  Only knock, they have a really long, long and slow double that takes you to the summit and it is painful.  Wildcat another way out there resort that has a pretty good trail system and the express to the summit with great views!  Burke though a bit smaller has great glades, nice runs from the top half and never crowded!  Like you own the Mountain!


----------

